

MySpace Buys Imeem for $1 Million + Earnouts - CSunday
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20091118/done-deal-myspace-buys-imeem-for-up-to-10-million/

======
mahmud
$1M? Nice, that's about 12 weeks of cushion for everyone involved, enough time
for them to look for work.

"As Om Malik reported, the company was hit with a copyright lawsuit by music
publisher Orchard Enterprises (ORCD). Fighting the suit or settling it would
require significant resources."

Yep, MySpace kicks and gets them while they're down.

